# Unlimited Vacation Club - we need help!



## Alga (Jan 26, 2019)

I am not sure that it is a right part of forum, but I will ask. 

We bought memberships with Unlimited Vacation Club on January 11, 2019, in the Dominican Republic (Punta Cana). 

Now we know that we had 5 days to cancel our contract, but we already late. 

Any chances to do something by ourselves to avoid payment of 50% of our contact? Or better to hire lawyer right away? 

Also problem is that they moved us in different hotel (we had all benefits from preferred club - dinners and etc.) and gave us 4 vouchers ($100 each). 
We ready to pay for our  hotel and these vouchers, but how to do everything right?


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 26, 2019)

You are indeed between a rock and a hard place. You bought for the club's benefits, took the benefits, and now you don't want to complete the payment. Is this the situation? We think of this as a travel club, not a timeshare. You don't actually own anything. There is no deed. So therefore, they can't foreclose on you. I think you are under some obligation to pay for the benefits you received. How you and they come to agreement on how much you pay is the thing here. You can probably just stop paying, and except for some nasty, threatening letters that likely have little legal value, eventually, they will keep what you have paid and this whole episode will be a dim memory. I recall a thread from UVC some time ago where the president of UVC  said something about not wanting unhappy customers. Do a TUG search with the full name of UVC in the box. I can't tell you how it you can find it, or if it will matter in your case.

Good Luck!  We try to ear warn people not to entangle themselves in foreign vacation clubs and to understand that those 5 day cooling off periods are for their protection, but if folks don't find the info in time, we  cant help.

Hiring a law firm or one of those upfront fee, 'get you out of your timeshare' outfits will just have you spending more money without any more chance of satisfaction than you have now.

Jim


----------



## bogey21 (Jan 26, 2019)

My guess is that your are  out of luck.  If you put initial 50% on your Credit Card, you might try to dispute the charge.  If you wrote them a check for the initial 50%, try to get your Bank to reverse the charge.  If you think you will use the club, suck it up and use it.  If you don't think you will ever use it, just stop paying.  If you authorized them to charge your Credit Card in the future, close the card.  If you authorized future charges to your Bank Account, close the account...A lawyer will do you no good and will just cost you more money...

George


----------



## Alga (Jan 26, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> You are indeed between a rock and a hard place. You bought for the club's benefits, took the benefits, and now you don't want to complete the payment. Is this the situation? We think of this as a travel club, not a timeshare. You don't actually own anything. There is no deed. So therefore, they can't foreclose on you. I think you are under some obligation to pay for the benefits you received. How you and they come to agreement on how much you pay is the thing here. You can probably just stop paying, and except for some nasty, threatening letters that likely have little legal value, eventually, they will keep what you have paid and this whole episode will be a dim memory. I recall a thread from UVC some time ago where the president of UVC  said something about not wanting unhappy customers. Do a TUG search with the full name of UVC in the box. I can't tell you how it you can find it, or if it will matter in your case.
> 
> Good Luck!  We try to ear warn people not to entangle themselves in foreign vacation clubs and to understand that those 5 day cooling off periods are for their protection, but if folks don't find the info in time, we  cant help.
> 
> ...


 

Yes, we bought travel benefits. We paid down payment from credit card and started already dispute. we got money back on credit card, but temporary, as the bank said. 

We have to pay our monthly payments from June. If we will not Pay it, any changes that they will sell is to the collector company.If yes, how to deal with it?


----------



## Alga (Jan 26, 2019)

bogey21 said:


> My guess is that your are  out of luck.  If you put initial 50% on your Credit Card, you might try to dispute the charge.  If you wrote them a check for the initial 50%, try to get your Bank to reverse the charge.  If you think you will use the club, suck it up and use it.  If you don't think you will ever use it, just stop paying.  If you authorized them to charge your Credit Card in the future, close the card.  If you authorized future charges to your Bank Account, close the account...A lawyer will do you no good and will just cost you more money...
> 
> George



Even if we started dispute we can close card?


----------



## bogey21 (Jan 26, 2019)

Jim and I gave you a similar take on your situation.  There is not much more we can do.  Now it is your job to take the ball and figure out your best course of action...

George


----------



## Mattdaddy67 (Mar 11, 2019)

My wife and I bought a 10 year UVC club program in November of 2016... the economy of western Canada stinks, so we haven't had the opportunity to travel, and to top it off, UVC keeps nickel and diming us to death... I don't think we have any recourse to get out of this thing... we've paid a lot into this and haven't received the benefit we thought we could use... any useful ideas?


----------

